# External gas point and gas BBQ



## 88928 (May 10, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a company that will fit an external gas point to our motorhome?

and any recommendations for a small gas BBQ?

Happy travelling

HymerCouple


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Have a look at the Cadac Global Combo 7430 at this site http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk/
Ken


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hymercouple,

These external butane/propane connectors that mount onto the bodywork of your m/home are available from camping/caravanning suppliers.

Fitting the device to the bodywork merely requires that you cut a hole of about 4inches diameter with a saw or hole borer.

I would think that any gas fitter/plumber is able to run the appropriate pipe for you, and certainly any caravan/motorhome dealer can. I have to say that it's not rocket science as a do-it-yourself job, IF you're reasonably competent, and confident in your ability to do a safe job.

Barry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

At the Shepton Mallett Show I bought a Snap connector (Push in type) complete, total cost no more than £15.00, can be mounted on a firm metal bracket under the side valance and teed into an appropiate gas pipe ( mine will be the fridge feed). Thus no holes

Ken


----------



## 88928 (May 10, 2005)

*Gas Point & BBQ*

Hi Ken S and Barry & Sue,

Thanks for your info..I am a competent DIY man so your info is a great help. Also like the llok of the BBQ Ken

Regards

HymerCouple


----------

